

Show HN: Mailghost – Mailgun config generator for Ghost - orliesaurus
https://ghost.mailgun.com/

======
twakefield
We built this after going through some of the on-boarding pain points that
Ghost has heard from their customers. Getting the config file right was one of
the top issues.

It also happens to corresponds with us moving over to Ghost as our blogging
platform, which has been a great improvement for us. The writing experience is
much better than the other blogging platforms we have tried.

We wrote a blog post about it here: [http://blog.mailgun.com/mailguns-new-
blog-platform-is-hosted...](http://blog.mailgun.com/mailguns-new-blog-
platform-is-hosted-on-ghost/)

~~~
TarpitCarnivore
Any reason you have it giving the config for Development and not Production?

~~~
orliesaurus
Nice catch, hot-fixing that real quick

~~~
TarpitCarnivore
I only notice this because when I first ran Ghost I didn't realize I started
in development, so I've been paying close attention when editing files to look
for "Production."

------
codegeek
Gotta give it to Mailgun. With these little tools and not to mention previous
week's Email Templates [0], they are really tempting potential customers. I
have been looking at Mailgun vs Mandrill for transactional email and even
though Mailgun is more expensive, stuff like this is making me re-think.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8173520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8173520)

------
spindritf
Note that Ghost will happily use server's own mail-sending capabilities (your
MTA) if you set the transport to sendmail. Here's a sample from config.js, so
simple that no generator is necessary:

    
    
        mail: {
              transport: 'sendmail',
              fromaddress: 'do-reply@yourdomain.tld',
              options: {}
            },

~~~
orliesaurus
That's true but there are a hundred reasons why you should use an external API
email service, like better deliverability to secure, authentication of your
emails etc

~~~
spindritf
Mailgun probably offers better deliverability and it's definitely easier to
use. Although not that easy, judging by the need for OP.

Other than that, you can whip your server into shape, configure TLS, SPF,
DKIM, DMARC or whatever you mean by security and authentication. And by doing
that you make a tiny contribution to keeping e-mail decentralized, not turning
just yet into a handful of ESPs talking to Gmail.

------
mariusc23
Great time saver. Thanks!

Minor grammar nazi note: "Sign up to" sounds weird. I would expect "Sign up
for" or "Sign in to", not a hybrid of the two.

~~~
orliesaurus
noted, thank you :-)

